# Heavy Duty Original Bikes Pics & Models



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2016)

I love Paperboy style, Heavy duty, Thick Gauge spokes, hubs and wheels, Braced forks, etc...
I would love to see more. Except Cycletrucks...because they are Common to me and already have several threads of their own. 
Show me your H.D. Bikes with both wheels the same Size.
I am stoked to have a 1940 Western Flyer with a matched Morrow Heavy Duty wheel set.
It was hung up in a barn during WWII with a 1943 L.A.B.L. still attached. It is Solid!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)

One of the coolost bikes in SoCal, Mark!
Here's a thread with some other info:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/heavy-service-bikes-who-got.62302/


----------



## bairdco (Apr 5, 2016)

Not original, but I had a 24" Colson that the original rims were so rusted that the sides blew out and shrapnelled when I put tires on it, so I added some Worksman wheels with an Atom front drum...





Which became this:


----------



## bairdco (Apr 5, 2016)

And a custom, late 80's Schwinn heavy duti...


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is my 56 wasp. I love the wide handlebars and heavy duty spokes.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2016)

19teens super heavy duty bike


----------



## Barto (Apr 5, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I love Paperboy style, Heavy duty, Thick Gauge spokes, hubs and wheels, Braced forks, etc...
> I would love to see more. Except Cycletrucks...because they are Common to me and already have several threads of their own.
> Show me your H.D. Bikes with both wheels the same Size.
> I am stoked to have a 1940 Western Flyer with a matched Morrow Heavy Duty wheel set.
> ...



Nice bike, did it come with both the kids know and drop stand?
Bart


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Barto said:


> Nice bike, did it come with both the kids know and drop stand?
> Bart



It came with both side stand and drop stand... and NO Rattles
Thread on this bike: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-western-flyer.71602/#post-441706


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2016)

1950 Columbia Newsboy. Original paint and heavy duty hubs, spokes and rims. New Departure front and rear. Goodyear Double Eagle heavy duty tires.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 8, 2016)

My daughter found this BFG badged "motor special " in Montana for me. It is ready for a Whizzer kit, but I don't think a motor was ever installed.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2016)

Super nice bike, Tim.
I was looking for a WZ Motor Special like yours, when this one got listed here on the Cabe.
It's basically your bike taken to the next level with the motor kit installed.
Aside from my Cycletruck, it's the only heavy duty bike I own.
There are a few other projects in the works, but for now, this is it.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks Marty, I'm still undecided if I want to put a motor on it or leave it in as found condition. Great Whizzer you have there, thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> 1950 Columbia Newsboy. Original paint and heavy duty hubs, spokes and rims. New Departure front and rear. Goodyear Double Eagle heavy duty tires.View attachment 302509 View attachment 302498 View attachment 302497 View attachment 302496



Hey! this bike was just listed in the For Sale section. Cool Heavy Duty original...
GLWS.


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## rustintime (Apr 27, 2016)

Early Worksman ..


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 27, 2016)

1948 Hawthorne  factory made with a few mods.


----------



## rustintime (Apr 27, 2016)

second pic


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2016)

I like this one. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/emblem-built-f-j-jackson-heavy-service.75727/


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I like this one. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/emblem-built-f-j-jackson-heavy-service.75727/



Pretty Awesome


----------



## 39zep (Apr 27, 2016)

Mocked up, but deep on the project list. Factory Original Whizzer frame and fender.
*Added Letter from Whizzer Service Manual.






 


Whizzer Letter.pdf


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 302453 View attachment 302452 View attachment 302451 19teens super heavy duty bike




I call dibs if you get rid of her!  Nice bike!! Now those are heavy fender braces....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> 1948 Hawthorne  factory made with a few mods. View attachment 310160




Awesome ride!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 310166 View attachment 310167
> Pretty Awesome



Very nice


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 28, 2016)

I got plans for it....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 28, 2016)

A FEW YEARS AGO, I BOUGHT A 1949 COLUMBIA PAPER BOY SPECIAL BLACK WITH IVORY TRIM, THAT HAS ORIGINAL GOODYEAR DOUBLE EAGLE WHITEWALL TIRES, 120 GA. SPOKES, LOBDELL TYPE FLAT DIMPLED RIMS, FRONT WHEEL BRAKE AND SPRING FORK.  SORRY I CANNOT FIND A PICTURE OF IT.


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2016)

Timing is key in collecting.
I have grown to appreciate the bikes that didn't get stripped by the kid that owned it first. 
I still add my own personal touch. I love this bike. 



I replaced the  grips, mismatched pedals to Western Flyer stamped pedals, broken rear reflector with a jeweled one and license topper, added bag hooks and had the original saddle restored. 
And easily rode it more than 1000 miles in the first year I got it.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2016)

Bump with a Cat. Pic.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2016)

Not sure if this is classified as a heavy service bike, but it sure has pretty stout 1/2" drivetrain. '41 CWC Roadmaster


----------



## bricycle (May 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure if this is classified as a heavy service bike, but it sure has pretty stout 1/2" drivetrain. '41 CWC Roadmaster




I have a "Sweathart" HD chainwheel like that if someone is interested...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bump this with a BFG HD for sale here and now.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-b4-whizzer.91915/


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2016)

here is another...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ra...-speed-kick-back-upgrade-picture-heavy.91761/


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2016)

another...
Looking for more pics please....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Just listed here...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1946-schwinn-b6-whizzer-w-no-motor-ever-mounted.100204/


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Looking for more pics please....



I added a sweet lil' bell to my Heavy Duty Western Flyer; makes me smile


----------



## 39zep (Jan 25, 2018)

My crusty OG RM HD. I believe this is first gen factory whizzer bike. Dimpled frame. Fender cut outs done at factory right to the original whizzer pattern.
Second gen. Dimpled frame with notched fender. 
Third gen. Notched fender and widened frame at rear. 
Just a half educated opinion. Not gospel.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 25, 2018)

Great thread!! I will add a few pics later!! But I don't believe in the two kickstands theory that's just 

I like where Mike is going with this pre war rare 1/2 pitch stuff it must have been available but ultimately rare optional equipment. And I would concur that most any pre war Roadmaster is a heavy duty bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> I don't believe in the two kickstands theory



Dude; it doesn't matter if you believe or not; mine came with both stands and zero rattles! Very Heavy Duty.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 25, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Dude; it doesn't matter if you believe or not; mine came with both stands and zero rattles! Very Heavy Duty.
> View attachment 743732




It certainly is nice to have several options when parking.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 25, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Dude: Maybe you could put a Wald axle stand



Two stands is good for all parking.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Feb 3, 2018)

I also am a big fan of heavy duty paperboy bikes, here is my 1961 Schwinn wasp with heavy duty seat and 120 gauge spokes, it rides like a dream!


 
This is my all original 1978 Schwinn heavy-duti, even the tubes are original!


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 17, 2018)

This bike has been for sale for close to a year here in Canada. Wrong grips and rear wheel. Very heavy duty. This one and another were sold at auction a year ago. I didn’t go, too big for my storrage. Might be British made, nothing like that made in Canada.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 17, 2018)

been ridin' this puppy cents eye was 11...haven't changed much emotionally..eye just look for the dao.....along with POOH


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 19, 2018)

Picking up handyman work at my friends house trying to get some scratch to pay off the late ends of payment plans on several bikes. Parked intermittenly rider Schwinn '48 DX and '41 Boren you've already seen.

Nice neighbor (selling antique house) asks me at the end of a long work day would you like to see a bike?

Rides nice needs some love had been hanging just above the dirt floor next to the (antique furnace) for some years. 2nd owners bought from 1st owner now deceased. Was on loan for a church retrospective of the og owner just recently.

I guess I made an acceptable mid range offer!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

bairdco said:


> Not original, but I had a 24" Colson that the original rims were so rusted that the sides blew out and shrapnelled when I put tires on it, so I added some Worksman wheels with an Atom front drum...
> 
> View attachment 302280
> 
> ...



Nice! Worksman rims are the bomb.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Picking up handyman work at my friends house trying to get some scratch to pay off the late ends of payment plans on several bikes. Parked intermittenly rider Schwinn '48 DX and '41 Boren you've already seen.
> 
> Nice neighbor (selling antique house) asks me at the end of a long work day would you like to see a bike?
> 
> ...



Nice score!

The harder you work, the "luckier" you get.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> One of the coolost bikes in SoCal, Mark!



Bump this up to see some Heavy Duty Paper-Boy Bikes,
Cycle Trucks are awesome, please post them in their own thread.
Bunch O' miles & Smiles on LABL 1943 Western Flyer Heavy Duty
Coming up on 4 years of Flying Western SoCal coasts.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 3, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> My daughter found this BFG badged "motor special " in Montana for me. It is ready for a Whizzer kit, but I don't think a motor was ever installed.
> View attachment 610972
> View attachment 610973
> View attachment 610974







Here's the same bike as it sits today. The Whizzer kit installed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2022)

Bump the Heavy Duty thread with this
1941 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 2, 2022)

The smoothest rider I own.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 2, 2022)

Here’s a Cool Ride
Big boy spokes Ride not mine
Very Cool
@New Mexico Brant 
Probably has a better insight on this cool ride


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 2, 2022)

My Elgin, specially built for riding down Mt. Tamalpais.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

The Whizz Kid out on a recent Memorial Day ride.
I’m still rolling on original Goodyear Double Eagle tires.
Now, those things are heavy duty.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Pete in Fitchburg @Handyman 
WOW!!!








						1928 Iver Johnson Heavy Duty Service/Delivery Bicycle | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

You’ve just got to love this 1928 Iver Johnson “Truss Frame,” Heavy Duty Delivery/ Service bike. It’s one of the favorites in my collection. This vintage “Made in Fitchburg” bicycle was discovered in Maine and is in “as found” condition with years of rust and patina in all the right places. I...




					thecabe.com
				






Awesome for its Arrival back HOME!🥰😇🥳😎🤩


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)

My Worksman...with the rack this thing weighs as much as a Karmann Ghia...


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 12, 2022)

Added a basket and rack. With the price of gas in CA, it’s the new grocery getter.


----------

